# Robotics



## بن حميد المري (8 فبراير 2008)

هذا الكتاب يشرح بطريقه مفصله كيفية حساب الميكانيزم في الروبوتات


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (9 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرحب بك أخي الكريم في ملتقى المهندسين العرب, كما أعرب عن إمتناني بأن تكون أول مشاركة لك هي إضافة قيّمة للقسم
ولكن يبدوا أنك نسيت وضع الكتاب:81: :7: 
وتقبل تحياتي الخالصة :7:​


----------



## بن حميد المري (9 فبراير 2008)

هذا االكتاب يشرح بطريقه مفصله كيفية حساب الميكانيزم في الروبوتات


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (9 فبراير 2008)

*جزاك الله كل خير*

ماشاء الله تبارك الله, جزاك الله كل خير, ونتمنى المزيد منك دائماً


----------



## بن حميد المري (10 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا مهندس احمد عفيفي .انا قرات بعض مقالات وكلها تدل على انك مهندس ميكاترونكس ممتاز . وانته الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب...... والله يوفق الجميع


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (11 فبراير 2008)

مشكور على هذا المجهود ، دوام التالق ، هلاً بك في المنتدى


----------



## ahmedmecha (14 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على الملفات المفيده بارك الله فيك ... شرح جميل ومبسط


----------



## jarod501 (20 فبراير 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## hannipal (27 فبراير 2008)

_gazak allah khieran w2aksar mn amsalak _


----------



## محمد تحسين الشاعر (3 مارس 2008)

مشكور عالكتاب القيم


----------



## وليد الحديدي (8 مارس 2008)

أألف شكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو الامين المغربي (20 مارس 2008)

*مشكور*

لكن لا يمكنني تحميل الملفات :87:


----------



## عباس العراقي (24 مارس 2008)

شكرا يا اخي لكن لا يمكن فتح الملف


----------



## محمد الدمنهوري (25 أغسطس 2008)

مشاركة مهمة جداااااااااااااا 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
http://www.shbab1.com/2minutes.htm
http://www.rasoulallah.net/


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (26 أغسطس 2008)

*المهندس*

جزاك الله خيرا وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (26 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك.... مشاركة أكثر من رائعة..... اهلا بك في المنتدى


----------



## المهندس يحيى (26 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز .. واذا أمكن تحصل لنا على باقي فصول الكتاب مع الشكر والتقدير


----------

